# Prescribe KYOCERA



## Gudy (15. November 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte gern bei meinem Laserdurcker per Prescribe informationen hinterlegen die bei jedme Druckern verwendet werden sollen.

Also mein Problem ist nur das was ich hinterlege wird immer auf einer Neuen Seite gedruckt. Kenn sich jemand damit aus und kann mir helfen


----------

